
Show HN: HN Document Repository - Patrax
https://www.udocz.com/users/HackerNews
======
ttwal
Looks impressive. What's the primary use case though? I couldn't tell from the
about page.

Also, what tech are you using to display the documents/pdfs?

------
Patrax
Hey guys, this is my first Show HN, I'd love to hear some feedback from you.
:) Let me know what you think of the reader and the UX in general.

~~~
GFischer
It looks really nice, what are your use cases? Do you expect to build a Scribd
competitor?

How will you fight spam? (when I search for a book I'm interested in, I get a
lot of Google Docs and Dropboxes and stuff with the search terms and a link to
shady sites)

And legal risks? I'm pretty sure many of the documents I'm seeing are not
free.

Are you based in Lima, Perú? Are you thinking of going to Startup Chile?

PD: My native language is Spanish, but for those browsing for English
documents (probably most of the HN crowd) do you provide any functionality?

~~~
Patrax
Scribd: We don't expect to compete with Scribd. We think there is a lot of
space to find a different niche, but in order to get to that we basically need
to tread a very similar path as Scribd's.

Language: The website is translated automatically for all Latin American
Countries and defaults to english for the rest of the world. The only
difference is, when you're browsing in english, you only get english documents
and when you're browsing in spanish you get both spanish and english
documents.

Legal: The way we're approaching the legal situation is by removing any
document that is reported and requesting appropriate proof of the copyright
claim.

Spam: We fight spam by allowing the users themselves to moderate the content,
much like medium or even hacker news itself.

Startup Chile: As far as Startup Chile goes, we haven't thought of going
there. Have you been there yourself? Any hints or advice you could share with
us? :)

